# Baby Syrian Hamsters - Free to Loving Homes *Kent*



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Baby Syrian Hamsters
6 weeks old tomorrow.
2 Golden girls
2 golden boys and 1 white and golden girl.

Free to good homes.

Thanks 

Im in Kent


----------



## Cherries21 (Apr 25, 2010)

hi do you still have the golden and white girl?

im from basildon area so can collect.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

please be careful when you advertise rodents free as many end up as snake food


----------

